# hey guys....need help with fog lights



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

Hey im new here and wanted to see if i could get some help from you guys here....i have a 2003 altima which i just got and wanted to put fog lights on...i found some i want on ebay and there really cheap too. I wanted to know if my car comes pre wired for fog lights...not sure what to do....some people tell me they do but then people tell me they dont cause there isnt "AUTO" written on the left switch. Very confused......HELP PLEASE!! Thanks guys


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

they do come prewired and the fog lamps on ebay come with the new turn signal switch


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

mr said:


> they do come prewired and the fog lamps on ebay come with the new turn signal switch



alrighty well im new at all this so you have to lay it out for me....so then if i buy the fog lamps on ebay i dont have to install a alternative switch for the fog lamps??


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ebay item no# 260000185344 
this is the item i was refering to its all you need


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/86018-350z-wheels-g35-wheels-2003-altima.html check theese out


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/instruct/inst_999F1-02ALT_01.html
this may help


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok yes you can add the fog lights to your car with the fog light kit. Make sure it comes with the new switch. But since you dont have "auto" headlights you should search for the kit for the fog lights with "Non Auto" Headlights. You can still use the Kit with the "Auto" Headlight switch but when you select "Auto" dont expect your headlights to come on when its dark outside.


----------



## J Ellis (May 26, 2006)

NismoMr2? said:


> Ok yes you can add the fog lights to your car with the fog light kit. Make sure it comes with the new switch. But since you dont have "auto" headlights you should search for the kit for the fog lights with "Non Auto" Headlights. You can still use the Kit with the "Auto" Headlight switch but when you select "Auto" dont expect your headlights to come on when its dark outside.


while one is in the process of adding fog lights how hard or would it be possible to change from non-auto to auto headlights?


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

In Responce to the changing Non Auto to Auto head lights I believe its controled by the BCM (Body Control Module) Either that or the IPDM.... I think that runs around 1,000 bucks or so each give or take a couple hundred...


----------



## J Ellis (May 26, 2006)

NismoMr2? said:


> In Responce to the changing Non Auto to Auto head lights I believe its controled by the BCM (Body Control Module) Either that or the IPDM.... I think that runs around 1,000 bucks or so each give or take a couple hundred...


dayumn i wasnt thinking it would be that much, thats good money to be used elsewhere on the car

thanks for the response


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

NismoMr2? said:


> In Responce to the changing Non Auto to Auto head lights I believe its controled by the BCM (Body Control Module) Either that or the IPDM.... I think that runs around 1,000 bucks or so each give or take a couple hundred...



WOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!! THAT IS WAY MORE THAN WHAT I HAD HEARD! 1000 bucks for head lights.........no way! Well im looking into angel eyes for my car....violet color. Not sure what to do...cause it comes with its own switch and in CT i guess your not allowed to have neons so i dont know if fogs count. Anyways.......people...tell me what you think...and ohh yea....LOOK AT MY CAR!!!! i finally took off the dealer logos..but i havent taken pics yet. Ill do that tomorrow. Tell me what you guys think...and PLEASE RATE ME! i dont know how i could show off my page but thru here. So help me out....i think im one of the only girls in this forum tryn to hook my altima up. FEED BACK PLEASEEEEE! Thanks guys. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2344458
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> WOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!! THAT IS WAY MORE THAN WHAT I HAD HEARD! 1000 bucks for head lights.........no way! Well im looking into angel eyes for my car....violet color. Not sure what to do...cause it comes with its own switch and in CT i guess your not allowed to have neons so i dont know if fogs count. Anyways.......people...tell me what you think...and ohh yea....LOOK AT MY CAR!!!! i finally took off the dealer logos..but i havent taken pics yet. Ill do that tomorrow. Tell me what you guys think...and PLEASE RATE ME! i dont know how i could show off my page but thru here. So help me out....i think im one of the only girls in this forum tryn to hook my altima up. FEED BACK PLEASEEEEE! Thanks guys. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2344458
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...



Hey your car look GREAT!!! You should put the pic on your here. But hey I think your mistaken about the 1000 for the head lights. His question was what is needed to make a car without Auto Headlights from factory Have the auto Headlights from Factory. But all you need to get is the Fog light Kit. Which can run anywhere from 60-200 bucks depending on the deal you can get.


----------



## J Ellis (May 26, 2006)

yea sorry to hijack your thread for that question

i do like your car, i have the same exact one, same ext color and all, is your int. dark grey or the light?


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

J Ellis said:


> yea sorry to hijack your thread for that question
> 
> i do like your car, i have the same exact one, same ext color and all, is your int. dark grey or the light?



Hey there...thanks for the compliment. I love feedback! My interior is black...so with the tints its really nice cause you cant see anyything at all inside the car. Do you have any pictures of your?


----------



## J Ellis (May 26, 2006)

i will get some this week, just been busy


----------

